

Show HN: Share your location using Longitude.me - jonatanheyman
http://longitude.me

======
verelo
This is hilarious, i just made exactly this as a personal project very
recently (only its super ugly, i did it in under 1 day)

[http://ff.mouseofdoom.com/](http://ff.mouseofdoom.com/)

I also uploaded the source to my git account if anyone wants to take a look:
[https://github.com/ndroo/friend-finder](https://github.com/ndroo/friend-
finder)

------
joshmlewis
It works good. Glympse is out there that is an advanced version of this, but I
like this.

I would like it better if it ran in the background. I'm not sure on battery
use either. Did you use something that saves battery or is it constantly
sending my location? Also an iPhone app that worked in the background that was
smoother would be awesome. If you want some help on dev or design I'd love to
help!

~~~
jonatanheyman
Yeah, it constantly sends your position while you look at the page. I also
wish it worked in the background, but unfortunately I don't think it's
possible. It stops updating your position when you exit the browser app, or if
you lock the phone (at least on iOS). I might do an app (that goes against the
same backend) in the future!

------
toffeklang
Really, really nice. Can't count the number of times I've wanted something
exactly like this.

And beautful site and maps too.

Great job!

~~~
jonatanheyman
Thank you! Happy you like it :)!

------
kjell
With more gif: [http://www.meattext.com/](http://www.meattext.com/)

------
danielhunt
What a beautiful map - what service are you using for that?

~~~
tixocloud
Looks like a service called CloudMade: [http://cloudmade.com/products/map-
tiles](http://cloudmade.com/products/map-tiles)

~~~
jonatanheyman
Yep, map tiles are from CloudMade! Map lib is Leaflet. I also made a Leaflet
plugin for the user markers, which is on github:
[https://github.com/heyman/leaflet-
usermarker](https://github.com/heyman/leaflet-usermarker)

------
z0bl0rz
aka

rob-my-house.net

~~~
philmcc
Realistically, burglars prefer to rob houses where people aren't.

My guess is that very few burglars sit around scanning all of the (52 x 52 x
52 x 52 x 52 x 52) possibilities of Longitude.me directories (assuming they
just use case sensitive letters), and then when they find one where there's a
person (near them) THEN drive to that location and rob them.

If they're that hard pressed to rob a real-live person they could just go
door-to-door until they found someone.

I can't back this up with research, however.

